# Faverolles



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Any faverolle owners? Do you breed them? Where did you get yours? Pics please 

This is not my bird - just a stock image for others to see what a faverolle is. 
From the feathersite.com


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I think u can these birds on line (Craig's list,tractor supply,efowl,chickens for backyards,ect) those r great birds...but unfortunately u do not breed these


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

OliviaE said:


> I think u can these birds on line (Craig's list,tractor supply,efowl,chickens for backyards,ect) those r great birds...but unfortunately u do not breed these


I know I can get them from breeders for good stock. I will not get them from a hatchery for breeding.
I was aksing if anyone had them and to share some info.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok sorry I did not provide the info u wanted just trying to help


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

My daughter is looking for some too. If you find any let me know and I will do the same for you.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

doubleoakfarm said:


> My daughter is looking for some too. If you find any let me know and I will do the same for you.


I seen them at McMurray hatchery if your interested. Personally I plan on breeding to SOP standards so will go with a breeder.


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I seen them at McMurray hatchery if your interested. Personally I plan on breeding to SOP standards so will go with a breeder.


Thanks, but we don't need layers. She shows her birds. We have been looking for a breeder. Hoping there will be one at our spring show.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Breed clubs are always a good place to start;

http://www.faverollesfanciers.webs.com/

just my two cents.....


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got her from a farm she was 3 years old! She's my baby! Her name is butter scotch!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great name! It fits her. Aracauna?


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

this is my favorolle bantam, Mary- i know of breeders that ship eggs, are you wanting to hatch? If they are for show, here are a link to a breeder i know, she might be able to help you locate some
http://www.cloverleafpoultry.webs.com/


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

artsy1 said:


> this is my favorolle bantam, Mary- i know of breeders that ship eggs, are you wanting to hatch? If they are for show, here are a link to a breeder i know, she might be able to help you locate some
> http://www.cloverleafpoultry.webs.com/


Thanks I'll check it out. Very nice lady


----------

